# Christmas Photo - ala Diana clone



## kaiy (Dec 23, 2007)

Happy Holidays! 
Taken with a Diana clone, probably my Windsor. I really don't remember, because I just recently processed this roll, which is probably 7-9 years old!!


----------



## doobs (Dec 23, 2007)

Very nice. I love Dianas. This shot is great.


----------



## acrobat (Dec 26, 2007)

Nice picture


----------



## shorty6049 (Dec 26, 2007)

haha... well... i guess i dont understand the charm behind whatever you guys are talking about (diana clone?) but to an untrained eye, that picture sucks. Sorry. haha, its cool and all i suppose, but if i were to just look at a bunch of really nice photos, and then see this one, i'd think there must be some mistake. Not putting you down, or the camera , or whatever, but i guess i'm just not feeling it... seriously though, dont take this as an attack or anything becuase i really am not trying to be mean about this or anything.


----------



## BlackDog's (Jan 2, 2008)

Interesting.  It has that nostalgic look of a Diana.  I like it.


----------



## Aquarium Dreams (Jan 2, 2008)

Aww, that's very sweet.


----------

